# RIP Scooter



## Troter (Aug 14, 2010)

After losing our young bun, Pica, I managed to convince my mom that we needed to get two rabbits this time. Pica was always bothering the cat, and we figured it was because she needed a playmate.

And that is how Scooter (Scoot) and Suki stepped into our lives. Brother and Sister Holland lops, it didn't take long for us to fall in love. Scoot was pearl gray and the cutest thing you ever did see. When he first came home, he was so shy and didn't want to leave the carrier. The living room was such a big space! But as he grew up, our initially shy guy turned into the boldest trouble maker we've ever met! Anywhere he wasn't allowed to go was where he was meant to be, as far as he was concerned. As soon as he discovered the steps, he was down them in a flash. He had such fun leading a game of bunny tag in the basement. So much fun that he did his best to start a game down there whenever he could. If we left the gate open for a minute, he was down the stairs. 

Not too long after coming home with us, we found out that both our bunnies had pasturella. But we kept on top of their health and made sure they went to the vet at the slightest sound of a sniffle. Today, while I was at work, my parents noticed Scoot sitting in a corner, looking dull. Having had this same position swiftly turn deadly with our last bunny, my parents immediately phoned the vet. Unfortunately, within a couple of minutes, Scoot was gone.

Scooter, you were with us such a short time, but you made a huge impact on our lives. I'll never forget you, and I'll make sure to take good care of your sister. RIP little man.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh i am so very sorry you lost yourScooter...he sounded like such an adorable and wonderful little bunny....so sorry..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 15, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Scooter. Rest in peace little man and say hi to all our "bridge" bunnies for us.


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Scoot!

ray::rainbow:
... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. 

Sounds like e had a wonderful time while he was with you - quite the little character!

Jan


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 17, 2010)

Binky Free! Have fun on the rainbow bridge bun!:rainbow:ray::rose:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am sorry Scooter passed away.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 22, 2010)

*Troter wrote: *


> After losing our young bun, Pica, I managed to convince my mom that we needed to get two rabbits this time. Pica was always bothering the cat, and we figured it was because she needed a playmate.
> 
> And that is how Scooter (Scoot) and Suki stepped into our lives. Brother and Sister Holland lops, it didn't take long for us to fall in love. Scoot was pearl gray and the cutest thing you ever did see. When he first came home, he was so shy and didn't want to leave the carrier. The living room was such a big space! But as he grew up, our initially shy guy turned into the boldest trouble maker we've ever met! Anywhere he wasn't allowed to go was where he was meant to be, as far as he was concerned. As soon as he discovered the steps, he was down them in a flash. He had such fun leading a game of bunny tag in the basement. So much fun that he did his best to start a game down there whenever he could. If we left the gate open for a minute, he was down the stairs.
> 
> ...


:rip:


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Scooter!


----------

